# Can you guess gender? 13 week scan! (GENDER UPDATE)



## Lil_Gem_1989

Here is my 13 week scan. Gender guesses most welcome as i am unsure! Thanks x

UPDATE: its a boy! The majority of you guessed wrong &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 94


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Gonna say :pink: :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Oooh what makes you both think girl? X


----------



## jamiemcbride1

If that's the nub I see it's kinda nearly straight it only pokes up a little where as they say a boys will be sticking up at an angle not sure it looks a little like my scan if u check mine out xx


----------



## babywesson3

I think girlie


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

jamiemcbride1 said:


> If that's the nub I see it's kinda nearly straight it only pokes up a little where as they say a boys will be sticking up at an angle not sure it looks a little like my scan if u check mine out xx

Ooooh ok! Will check your pic out :D xx


----------



## Becki09

Girl x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Thanks for the replies, i was pretty much convinced boy but now im so unsure haha x


----------



## Lucy3

I'm thinking girl too x


----------



## Becca_89

Hey I wish I could see it all. I can't wait for my gender scan. What do you think of mine?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-04-30-20-51-27.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Becca_89

Sorry i posted twice, don't know how to delete the post. All the scans look so lovely :) its such a beautiful thing xx


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Girl - why dont you start your own thread? Lol


----------



## nicb26

Girl x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

nicb26 said:


> Girl x

For mine? X


----------



## maisybump

boy :)


----------



## Becca_89

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> Girl - why dont you start your own thread? Lol

Yes I have now, couldn't work it all out. Sorry about that


----------



## nicb26

Girl, what I think is the nub looks pretty flat xx


----------



## WantaBelly

This is a hard one. The baby is slightly curled up and I have seen them go both ways in these instances. I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Yeh baby was very stubborn during the scan and wouldnt move from its comfy position haha. Booked a gender scan for 23rd so will find out for sure then! X


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Wantabelly - are those numbers all the kids you have?! X


----------



## ForestCheetah

For some reason I think it might be a boy because it looks simillar to my scan. My belly was really low and heavy (I went from 130 pounds to 172), it was a big baby, really in a low spot in my tummy.

I somehow knew he was a boy even though the scans didn't show anything. He was :)


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

ForestCheetah said:


> For some reason I think it might be a boy because it looks simillar to my scan. My belly was really low and heavy (I went from 130 pounds to 172), it was a big baby, really in a low spot in my tummy.
> 
> I somehow knew he was a boy even though the scans didn't show anything. He was :)

Ooh, id be interested in seeing your scan pic if you have it on here? X


----------



## WantaBelly

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> Wantabelly - are those numbers all the kids you have?! X

Yes ma'am


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

WantaBelly said:


> Lil_Gem_1989 said:
> 
> 
> Wantabelly - are those numbers all the kids you have?! X
> 
> Yes ma'amClick to expand...

Wowww bet youre a busy mum!


----------



## WantaBelly

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Gem_1989 said:
> 
> 
> Wantabelly - are those numbers all the kids you have?! X
> 
> Yes ma'amClick to expand...
> 
> Wowww bet youre a busy mum!Click to expand...

Yes, I stay busy! My oldest two are in college so things have slowed down a little bit with them but I wouldn't have it any other way. I was made to be a Mom!!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Anymore guesses anyone?! Got my gender scan in just over a week, well excited! :happydance:


----------



## madseasons

:pink: It looks like my Freya's nub scan pic


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

madseasons said:


> :pink: It looks like my Freya's nub scan pic

Really? Do you have the scan pic on here? Id love a little girl would have one of each then x


----------



## madseasons

Here is my girls nub at 13 weeks:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/abc4d5d0-ca82-44ff-b0e1-57e27202dc38.jpg


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

madseasons said:


> Here is my girls nub at 13 weeks:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/abc4d5d0-ca82-44ff-b0e1-57e27202dc38.jpg

Ah yeh i see what you mean! Will find out next week :) X


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you go have a look at mine hun?


----------



## madseasons

Yes, Ill look :)


----------



## littlesteph

girl


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Thanks, im finding out on saturday so i'll update! X


----------



## madseasons

Excited for you :)


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Thanks hun cant wait! :baby: x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Had gender scan today, im team blue so majority guessed wrong hehe x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

WOW I would have said :pink: till I was blue in the face :haha:

CONGRATS! :)


----------

